# What is a 'Greenlight Hub'?



## Modern-Day-Slavery

Received an email from Uber inviting drivers to visit their Green Light Hub. What is this ridiculous sounding place they speak of?


----------



## FAC

I got a similar email in Colorado. As I understand it, but don't hold me to this, it's a place with Uber staff in remote locations to help drivers in locations that don't have an office in their city or the office is a distance away with on boarding and other issues. It's not a real office, locations may change or not open all the time. I am not exactly sure the details, other than its a designated location for uber drivers to speak personally with uber staff. 

I think I made it as clear as mud didn't I?


----------



## JimS

A greenlight hub in a redlight district sounds like Christmas to me!


----------



## MikesUber




----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

Could this be a sign that Uber is moving away from using the term 'partner' when referring to drivers??????


----------



## Dback2004

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Could this be a sign that Uber is moving away from using the term 'partner' when referring to drivers??????


we can only hope, but I'd be surprised if that's actually the case


----------



## Abdul Subhan

I'm a new member I want know How greenlight work?


----------



## elelegido

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Received an email from Uber inviting drivers to visit their Green Light Hub. What is this ridiculous sounding place they speak of?


It is a place where Uber drivers gather to hear misinformation, disinformation and other general nonsense.


----------



## Abdul Subhan

Oh got it but ubre support told me to visit the webside so I can get same help about my ubereat deliveries


----------

